# Otterbox Defender case



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I know I previously promoted this as being really spiffy for the iPad, terrific protection...and it is. But for anyone considering it, I figured I'd better throw this out: it gets stuck. Really stuck.

I needed to remove the case, and it would not come off. Two people tugging, and it was stuck like it had been glued in place. We wound up having to cut it off, and since it's not a cheap case...

Just thought y'all might want to know.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Really? I'm going to try to remove two of ours later today.

Was yours one of the original black ones or the newer color mixes?

That is just horrid. I hope you photographed the process to send to
Otterbox.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine was black...but no, I didn't photograph it. At the time I was so busy being annoyed that it never occurred to me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife has an Otterbox for her iPhone. She doesn't have a problem removing it, but the clear window for the camera isn't so clear now, and she's only had it for eleven months. I think it gets scratched while it bounces around in her purse.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I had one on an iPhone for a while, too, and had no issues taking it off. But dang that sucker stuck to my iPad.


----------

